# I've been shopping



## Terredax (Mar 16, 2016)

I found one of these on sale and the price is right, cheap. Cheaper than any of the others I've looked at. It doesn't need to be extremely reliable since it will only need to work once.


HERE


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 16, 2016)

I have two of those. One in 9mm and one in 40. The local gun shop had them for $209.99 each. Very good shooting guns


----------



## Terredax (Mar 16, 2016)

I will get the 9mm.
The bullets are cheap and much cheaper than doctors.
I found a used one at a local store and the guy said I can have it for $199 + $19.99 for a box of hollow point bullets.
I can't continue to be a burden to my family, it's not fair to them.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 16, 2016)

John, if I am reading your post correctly, please do NOT take your life. I cannot know what you've gone through, but that burden would be even harder for your family to bear.


----------



## Monty (Mar 16, 2016)

Please talk to someone before doing something drastic. Talk with your clergy (if you have one) or a licensed counselor.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 16, 2016)

Folks, just thought I would mention that we are aware of this thread and have done everything in our power to locate where this member lives.  The IP address used does not provide any personally identifying information so that is a dead end.  I have looked in his user profile and there is no information of any use there. I looked at the master list of folks who entered any of the contests in this year's bash through the forms and hit a dead end there.   I have searched my company customer database to see if there is any chance this member has purchased from me with no luck.  I also searched another pen supply site who's website I built and have access to and no luck there either.  I can not think of any other resource to check with.  We do not know the city this person is from, only that they say they are in Indiana.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 16, 2016)

Perfect !!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 16, 2016)

There are 4 or 5 folks in Indiana with the same first and last name listed in online phone listings.  The only other option I can think of would be for someone to call all of them to see if any of them are pen makers.  Unfortunately, I can't do it.


----------



## Monty (Mar 16, 2016)

Terredax said:


> I will get the 9mm.
> The bullets are cheap and much cheaper than doctors.
> I found a used one at a local store and the guy said I can have it for $199 + $19.99 for a box of hollow point bullets.
> I can't continue to be a burden to my family, it's not fair to them.



John,
If you are seriously contemplating this *PLEASE CALL 211. *You can talk to them anonymously if you want.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a lead that might help. But, he's on the other side of the planet. I'll keep trying.


----------



## jsolie (Mar 16, 2016)

If he's participated in a PITH or a group buy, someone might have an address in a PM.


----------



## JimB (Mar 16, 2016)

He posted a pic of an Atrax pen. I'm not familiar with that one but if there are only a couple suppliers of it they may be able to help.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 16, 2016)

JimB said:


> He posted a pic of an Atrax pen. I'm not familiar with that one but if there are only a couple suppliers of it they may be able to help.


 Probably ordered from PSI or, Woodturningz. We won't get any info from them tonight. We've checked with Beartoothwoods, Classic Nib and Exoticblanks. Be assured there are a few of us working to help John and, will continue to do so.


----------



## Warren White (Mar 16, 2016)

*My heart is broken at reading your post....*

.... please, please don't do this.  I have encountered two people who took this way; one was when I was a Reserve Police Officer, and was advised by my superior Officer not to get involved in her failed attempt.  I didn't and she took her life the following week.  I am still haunted by that.

The second was a close friend who was very ill.  His loved ones still suffer because of what he did.  He was no longer hurting, but his family will always feel it.

Please, please don't.  Life is too precious even when it is really, really hard.

God bless you to find strength and help, my friend.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 16, 2016)

MesquiteMan said:


> There are 4 or 5 folks in Indiana with the same first and last name listed in online phone listings.  The only other option I can think of would be for someone to call all of them to see if any of them are pen makers.  Unfortunately, I can't do it.



This is a long shot, but based on his user name he may be from Terre Haute, IN


----------



## campzeke (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you to everyone in the community trying to reach our to John and help. I am sure there a number of us here that believe in the power of prayer and ask you all to lift John and his family up in prayer.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 16, 2016)

FWIW, Suicide Prevention Authorities in IN have been notified.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 16, 2016)

I really hope we can locate him...


----------



## LouCee (Mar 16, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > He posted a pic of an Atrax pen. I'm not familiar with that one but if there are only a couple suppliers of it they may be able to help.
> ...



He mentioned that he got the Atrax from his daughter so his name may not be associated with the purchase.


----------



## Marnat3 (Mar 19, 2016)

Any Updates???


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 20, 2016)

Marnat3 said:


> Any Updates???


 
Read post #6 in this thread and, draw your own conclusions.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f78/anyone-know-terradax-139513/


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2016)

Has there been any contact with this person??? Anyone have any more info???


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Has there been any contact with this person??? Anyone have any more info???



John, did you read the post above this one? It's all I have.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 21, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Has there been any contact with this person??? Anyone have any more info???
> ...



I did Chuck. I was thinking maybe someone else has tried reaching out in a different avenue and had some contact. But evidently this will go down as a mystery.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking!


----------

